#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Alguém já testou Gerador Solar Fotovoltaico ?

## marco300

Boa tarde pessoal, eu gostaria de saber se alguém já testou Gerador Solar Fotovoltaico, tou querendo comprar um e queria saber se realmente é vantajoso. Obrigado

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Este tipo de painel gera a energia durante o dia e com sol, converte para rede normal da concessionária e desliga o da rede pública.
Existe um outro tipo que faz o mesmo e vende o excedente à concessionária, normalmente em créditos(kw/h) que em alguns casos pode usar parte dela em outra unidade consumidora da mesma concessionária. Existe regras rígidas para isso uma vez que se tiver um pico de consumo ela aciona automaticamente à rede pública, enquanto que no outro caso pode queimar o conversor ou danificar o painel.

Muitos estão instalando de qualquer jeito, sem projeto com baixo orçamento e no meu caso que dificilmente chega a 100 kw no meu estabelecimento e 230 kw na casa( hoje 120 kw), não seria tão vantajoso assim uma vez que 10 a 20% do valor monetário está no calculo da iluminação pública ( R$ 127,76 de fatura total. R$ 18,35 de iluminação) e isso teremos de pagar de qualquer jeito. Em cidade que não se cobra a iluminação ( mas incluida no IPTU) já vale a pena. Pretendo montar um painel para ser acoplado ao sistema de segurança e emergência e dela carregar os celulares, modens de internet, luz de vigilancia e emergência etc gerando uma economia de uns 30 kw quando muito ( metade do consumo médio de uma geladeira duplex). Para quem tem consumo superior a 300 400 kw fica vantajoso, abaixo disso nem tanto.

----------


## marco300

obrigado amigo, ajudou, abraço

----------


## 1929

Como tudo que contribui para o desempenho geral, os custos de implantação inviabilizam o negócio...
Note que o valor investido é muito grande em relação ao retorno obtido....
22 mil reais para para um projeto de 372 KWh/m, é tenso calcular o tempo para retorno... 
Num exemplo que fiz com minha conta atual, sem levar em conta que nos meses de verão mais que dobra o consumo, eu teria que aguardar 91 meses para ser ressarcido do investimento ou seja 7 anos e meio... E pelo que está lá no site este valor de 22 mil não inclui frete dos equipamentos e despesas de deslocamento e hospedagem da equipe técnica...
Assim, não espere retorno antes de 8 anos no mínimo.
E vai que de uma hora para outra estes políticos loucos resolvam trabalhar sério e criem leis que beneficiem os investimentos particulares com subsídios verdadeiros para os componentes... o que poderia tornar viável o projeto.
Seu investimento de uma hora para outra se vê penalizado por querer ser pioneiro. O melhor é aguardar algum tempo , o que pode ser poucos anos até a 20 ou mais anos para que estes "canalhas" se resolvam a encarar a situação da energia de modo honesto.

Na verdade tudo que pode baratear custos para o cidadão só é bonito no papel. Na prática nada funciona. Veja o exemplo dos produtos chamados reciclados... Me cita um que seja competitivo. Nada.
Mas voces sabem que até o caminhoneiro que viaja para ir buscar cargas de sucatas para reciclagem tem que ter guia ambiental, pagar taxas e outros perfumarias que encarecem a sucata? E normalmente os sucateiros repassam para outros maiores que incorporam algum valor agregado a sucata, como um pré-processamento e mais guias ambientais e taxas são adicionadas? Quando finalmente o produto é industrializado fica num preço superior ao mesmo produto que utiliza materia prima virgem. Assim não dá..
E vejam com é uma incoerência. O mesmo órgão Ambiental que foi criado para proteger e incentivar a proteção do meio ambiente pelo cidadão, penaliza quem trabalha efetivamente para a proteção.
Isso acontece em todos os setores... E neste caso específico da energia, veja que o anúncio diz que no preço está incluido o projeto e encaminhamento perante a concessionária... mas não fala que garante a aprovação... Já imaginou investir e não aprovar? Pelo menos o dinheiro do projeto se vai por água abaixo...

Desculpem o desabafo, mas faz tempo que tenho isso entalado na garganta.

----------


## marco300

Entendo vc e concordo plenamente amigo.

----------


## rubem

Não tem muito o que fazer pra baratear o gasto com eletricidade além de consumir menos eletricidade.

Basicamente a cia elétrica exige que você apresente nota fiscal de um inversor grid tie homologado. Pelo visto uma cias exigem esse projeto elétrico, aqui na minha área a Rede (Hoje Energisa) dizia não exigir isso, só a NFE do inversor homologado.

Existe inversor gridtie comum, sem homologação, que opera com 12V ou 24V de entrada, essa mesma loja vende:
http://www.energiapropria.com.br/inversor1000w.php
Nota que eles mesmo avisam que só tem certificação CE, não tem homologação no Inmetro.

Uma vez comprovado que você possui de fato um inversor homologado, a cia elétrica vai instalar um relógio bidirecional.

Os relógios medidores de consumo (Tá... não são relógios, são medidores. Sei lá porque o nome "relógio" pegou) são apenas unidirecionais, só giram prafrente. A energia até volta por eles, mas o relógio não gira pra trás. Ou seja, você pode ligar esse inversor gridtie de 1000W sem avisar a cia elétrica, o que sua casa não consumir no horário de sol, vai voltar pra rede da cia, mas sem girar o relógio pra trás.

Os inversores grid-tie (Ou "on grid", ou "on grid tie") não ficam selecionando essa ou aquela origem de energia, ele não chaveia entre entrada da rua ou dos painéis. Os inversores grid-tie geram digamos 128VAC na mesma fase da rede 127VAC, e NATURALMENTE o consumo sempre sai de onde a tensão é mais alta, ou seja, você liga 2 inversores em paralelo, o consumo sairá do que tiver a tensão mais alta. Se fizer o mesmo com baterias (Isolando com diodos) ou fonte ocorre o mesmo, o consumo sai naturalmente de quem tem tensão maior. É tipo pegar 2 caixas d'agua com digamos 500 e 700l, 2 caixas iguáis, com canos de saída iguáis, vai sair mais água da caixa que tem mais água, porque a pressão nela é maior. É bem simples: O consumo sairá de onde tiver tensão maior. Não precisa fazer NADA pra isso, o consumo sempre saírtá em AC ou DC da fonte com tensão maior, não precisa chavear com relé nem nada especial.

Se recomenda colocar o inversor grid-tie na ENTRADA da rede elétrica de casa porque muitas casas (Talvez 90% no Brasil) tem fiação porca de tão fina, emendada toscamente com fios torcidos (Solda? O que é isso?), você pode ter na entrada de casa uns 127V, mas depois de 10m de fiação fina a tensão já pode cair pra 124V dependendo do consumo em casa. Se ligar o inversor grid-tie depois de muita fiação fina o inversor vai ter que subir muito a tensão pra compensar isso, vai desperdiçar muita coisa nessa bobeira de fiação fina. 

Mas você pode pegar aquele inversor de 1000W do link e plugar em QUALQUER tomada de casa, e alimentar ele com uma bateria 12V, ele vai inverter essa energia rumo a rede elétrica normalmente, é coisa MUITO simples.


Mas os inversores homologados pelo Inmetro são todos BEM CAROS, o mais barato dessa empresa é:
http://www.energiapropria.com.br/solarriver2300lt.php
Noutros locais o preço é similar:
https://minhacasasolar.lojavirtualfc...rsor-grid-tied

Eles não funcionam com 12V ou 24V na entrada, eles precisam geralmente 120VDC! Ou seja, precisa 10 (Dez) paineis solares 12V em série pro uso básico. Não tem como comprar só 1 painel de R$ 1 mil e usar, tem que colocar MUITOS painéis em séria pra ter a tensão DC de operação desses inversores.

Esses inversores jogam pra rede elétrica essa energia, e não importa se ela será consumida dentro da sua casa ou se vai voltar pra rede da cia elétrica, tá tudo junto, nas tomadas da sua casa nada muda, só o que muda é quanto o medidor de consumo gira pra frente ou prá trás.

É tipo você ter uma caixa d'agua armazenando água tratada em casa (Da chuva, de um poço), e você pressurizar ela logo na saída do medidor de consumo de água de casa, não importa se essa água vai voltar pra rede da rua, ou se ela vai ir pra sua caixa d'agua no alto de casa, se a pressão dessa sua água for maior que a água da rua a sua água vai empurrar a água da rua de volta. É praticamente a mesma coisa, tirando o fato que medidor de água não só não gira pra trás como não permite água voltando (Pra ninguém envenenar a vizinhança...). O medidor de luz comum não gira pra trás mas permite que a eletricidade volte (Por isso a cia elétrica tem que trocar o medidor por um bidirecional, que gira pros 2 lados).

(Alias, já repararam se no carro ou moto de vocês o hodometro volta? Nos meus não volta, posso andar 100km de ré que ele não volta, ando 100mpra frente e já gira um número. Medidor de eletricidade comum é assim)

Todo inversor gridtie homologado que ví precisa pelo menos 120VDC pra começar a funcionar, por isso esse vendedor vende o kit com inversor de 6 (Meia duzia) painéis 24V. Com pouco sol a tensão fica baixa, o inversor só começa a operar a partir de certo nível de sol.
Uma vez funcionando, pode passar uma núvem e a tensão cai até pouco mais de 100VDC que eles ainda operam. Eles operam até se colocar mais alguns painéis em série, geralmente aceitam até uns 500VDC na entrada!!! Quanto mais painéis usar em série, mais rendimento com pouco sol terá. O preço é muito alto, mas quanto maior o investimento, mais rápido é o retorno.

Se pegar um inversor NÃO homologado, aquele de 1000W do primeiro link, eu não arriscaria ele em painéis 24V porque esses painéis passam de 30V quando tem sol forte. Então digamos que pegue um painel desse:
https://minhacasasolar.lojavirtualfc...ar---cs6c-150p
R$ 659 + R$ 1182 do inversor, dá R$ 1.841,00.
Se tiver média de 5h de sol por dia, são 5h de 150W nesse painel, dá 750Wh por dia, ou 0,75kWh por dia. Em 30 dias dá 30*0,75 = 22kWh na conta de luz. Na MINHA conta dá uns 70 centavos por kWh. 22*0,7 = R$ 15 de economia por mês.

R$ 1841 / R$ 15 = 122 meses pra se pagar. Também conhecido como 10 anos.

Mas isso é o seguinte: Como estamos falando em inversor não-homologado, continuará com relógio que não gira pra trás, só haverá essa diminuição de consumo SE nos horários com sol forte tiver em casa ou na empresa algo consumindo mais de 150W o tempo todo. Uma geladeira tem motor de 90 a 140W mas ele NÃO fica ligado o tempo todo, liga 20 minutos por hora. Freezer idem. Até ar-condicionado bem ajustado só liga o compressor por uma fração de hora, mantém ligado full-time só o ventilador interno de 45 a 90W.

Ou seja, inversor grid-tie não-homologado, sem medidor bidirecional (Que a cia elétrica só instala se você apresentar projeto e NFE de inversor homologado) só vale a pena em usos MUITO específicos, EU já tenho painéis e tenho PC e outras coisas menores ligadas de dia então TALVEZ pra mim gere uma economia que pague o investimento só no inversor em talvez 3 anos, mas depende de muitos "E SE".

O inversor gridtie homologado mais barato que achei:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-promocao--_JM
(Tem que ver se emite NFE, ou o que a cia elétrica de cada um pede. Eu pedi na minha e levei (Como TUDO que perguntei lá) dias pra conseguir informação, telefonista é uma tristeza)
O painel 24V mais em conta que achei:
https://minhacasasolar.lojavirtualfc...olar---jkm260p
Lembrem que precisa tensão DC MUITO mais alta, precisa 5 ou 6 deles em série. Ou seja, 6x R$ 876 = R$ 5256.

R$ 4500 + R$ 5256 soma R$ 9756.

Cada painel desse gera em média 1300Wh.dia. São 6, logo, 6x1300 = 7800Wh.dia. Ou 7,8kWh.
Em 30d dá 30*7,8 = 234kWh a menos na conta de luz.
O meu está 70 centavos (Até ano passado dava uns 65 centavos), 234 * 0,7 = R$ 163 por mês de economia!
Fora que quando o consumo cai as vezes você cai pra uma faixa com ICMS menor. Se consumo 300kWh meu ICMS é 30%, se consumo abaixo de 100kWh no mês meu ICMS é de 7%. Diferença de 23% a menos! Se consumir menos de 50 ou 60kWh fico isento de ICMS.
Mas tá, digamos R$ 163 por mês. R$ 9756 de investimento divido por R$ 163, fica 9756/163 = 59 meses, quase 60. Que vem a ser 5 anos.


Aaaaah, e inversor grid-tie NÃO funciona quando não tem eletricidade vindo da rua! Ou seja, acabou a eletricidade no bairro: Pode ter o maior solzão que o inversor não alimentará sua casa! Pra alimentar sua casa quando acabar a luz precisa o kit com backup, basicamente algo a parte com baterias, algo bem mais caro (E sabem quanto baterias de preço acessível duram, 5 anos com sorte).



Eu defendo o uso de 12 ou 24VDC dentro de casa, numa fiação SEPARADA, alimentando fitas de led pra iluminação (Ou lampada fluorescentes compactas 12V, ou inversores 12/24V pra lâmpadas fluorescentes), alimentando notebooks e equipamentos de rede, carregadores de celular, enfim, coisas pequenas que possuem adaptadores 12V fáceis de achar no mercado.
Quem tiver paciência pode facilmente modificar uma TV ou monitor LED (De 10 a 40") pra operar com 12V, resfriador de água com pastilha peltier também se modifica bem facilmente pra operar com 12V.
Esse uso não faz grande impacto em quem é meio cego e precisa exageros ridículos tipo TV de 52", ou um desktop gamer que consome 400W, o que o uso de uma linha DC de baixa tensão TE OBRIGA é a usar apenas aparelhos de baixo consumo, você se obriga a se acostumar com os 800 lumens das fitas de led ou fluorescentes (E convenhamos que só cegos precisam absurdos tipo 3000 lm daquelas lâmpadas fluorescentes de 50W), acaba economizando pra caramba não pela fonte grátis pra esse fim, mas por usar menos eletricidade mesmo. Essa opção faz diferença quando acaba a eletricidade, seus vizinhos ficam no escuro e você tá lá com TV, luz, pc, internet (E eu tenho ALGUNS blackouts por semana, sistema gridtie não adianta nada em ambientes assim, precisa usar baterias, sofrer com a baixa durabilidade delas (Se descarregar todo dia elas duram meses, tem que descarregar só uns 20 ou 30% por dia pra durar 4 anos, isso te obriga a comprar bateria 4 ou 5x maior que o necessário, isso tem custo).


E gridtie no Brasil eu trato como solução pra egoísta pelo seguinte: Gira o SEU relógio pra trás, diminui a SUA conta, mas a cia elétrica não economiza nada, o meio ambiente não ganha muito com isso. Como temos fontes hidroelétricas no geral, tem que ver um detalhe: Não se abre e fecha turbina conforme apenas o consumo de eletricidade. O rio abaixo das usinas não pode ficar subindo e descendo de nível, então de madrugada quando o conusmo é baixo a vazão de água não pode reduzir muito, baixaria demais o rio abaixo. E temos um alto consumo das 16 até as 21h (Algo tipo isso, talvez 15-22h, varia conforme região e tipo de cliente), o consumo as 20h é digamos 5x maior que as 3h da madruga. O jeito das hidroelétricas operarem é algo tipo: Opera a maior parte do tempo com vazão maior que o necessário, e lá pelas 16h começa a aumentar a vazão, de modo que lá pelas 20h tem menos vazão que o necessário pro consumo, mas tem poucas horas de vazão mais alta então a fauna aquática rio abaixo não sofre muito, o nível sobe mas sobe pouco, poucas horas de vazão maior o solo ao redor dá uma amenizada (Mas se aumentar demais começa a mover sujeira, tem que estudar bem a vazão). E... bom... não COSTUMA ter sol as 20h, não adianta muito mandar pra rede elétrica eletricidade das 9 as 17h, e depois as 20h da noite consumir MUITO.

De fato se investir R$ 10 a 30 mil, em 3 ou 4 anos (Se não cair um raio em cima de casa...) o investimento se paga e depois dá economia grande. Mas a troca por equiptos de consumo muito menor dependendo do uso pode sair mais barata (Tem TV de LED de 20" consumindo 10W! É 1/8 do consumo de uma TV pra cegos com mais de 50". Lâmpadas de led tem consumo menor. Com ar-condicionado não tem muito o que fazer, solução com peltier gasta muito igual, seria melhor construir uma casa com ventilação natural melhor, sem parede que pegue sol, isso sai muito caro mas em algumas décadas o retorno também chega).



Em usinas nucleares idem, uma vez que a reação nuclear começa o calor tá lá e diminuir o consumo nelas não faz efeito, elas operam em regime constante então.

Noutros paises que vivem na idade da pedra ainda se usar CARVÃO ou diesel pra gerar energia. Com carvão em usinas termoelétricas MUITO grandes também não se varia rapidamente o consumo, ter só alguns clientes com gridtie de dia ajuda pouco, elas tem rotação mínima pra operar (Levam 20 horas pra ligar, não podem ser desligadas todo dia), elas ficam praticamente em iddle das 0 as 8h, sobe um pouco até lá pelas 15h, e a partir disso aceleram pra chegar no pico de produção as 20 ou 21h (Isso em locais primariamente residenciais. Onde tem industrias com alto consumo elas ficam em full das 7 às 21h. Industrias grandes mesmo tem gerador pra altos consumos, ou pra horários de pico, mas uma série de pequenas industrias tem consumo mais constante, só cai aos sábados, domingos e feriados). E mesma coisa, com o pico de consumo de carvão ou diesel as 21h, não adianta muito ter consumo AINDA MAIS BAIXO de dia, são horários onde um baixo consumo NEM SEMPRE economiza combustível de fato.

Tá, é exagero meu, existe economia de combustível e água se muitos usuários usarem gridtie, mas... é uma economia minúscula, não chega num décimo do valor que você economiza na conta. Você economiza, mas o sistema elétrico nacional não. Economia de fato com gridtie existe onde tem pequenos geradores diesel, basicamente um motor diesel 6 ou 8 cilindros ligado 24x7. Isso já foi comum no Brasil, ainda tem MUITO disso no Alaska e norte da Europa (Porque nevascas derrubam FÁCIL uma torre de eletricidade), no interior do Brasil tem pouco hoje (Acho que a 15 anos atrás tinha 2000 municípios atendidos assim, hoje não sei se são 200), nalgumas épocas do ano tem termoelétricas a gás natural operando, quando as hidroelétricas estão com nível baixo, mas são grandes, e caem no problemas das termoelétricas grandes a carvão: Não desligam nunca, se o consumo cai muito elas ainda precisam ficar ligadas, e não podem reduzir demais porque levam horas pra chegar em funcionamento pleno (100% de capacidade). O horário de verão faz diferença nesse consumo de horário de pico por isso insistimos tanto nele, não é qualquer consumo que muda, muda o consumo na hora que há um pulo besta de consumo (Você liga o chuveiro de 4400W e pá... do nada sua casa pula de 400W pra 4800W de consumo por 10 minutos. O problema é que em certos horários TODO MUNDO consome mais, como se existisse algum bom motivo pra tanta gente tomar banho ou ligar forno elétrico na mesma hora.

A Tesla tem o Tesla PowerAll ( https://www.teslamotors.com/powerwall ) com baterias de lithium (Que podem ser descarregadas todo dia, elas aguentam muuuuuito mais ciclos que baterias estacionárias comuns), ele pode operar como gridtie puro mandando pra rede elétrica a energia de paineis solares, mas também pode ser programado pra mandar só um pouco disso pra rua, e armazenar o grosso nas baterias, pra soltar pra rua de noite (Quando seus vizinhos tontos estarão consumindo como loucos), ou alimentar sua casa de noite (Reduzindo o uso da rede da rua de noite, no horário que seus vizinhos tontos estão consumindo como animais irracionáis...). A graça é que ele pode ser programado, e tem baterias decentes. Pena que custa o preço de alguns rins.

----------

